
Follow The Herd, End Up As Mincemeat - spxdcz
http://47seagulls.com/follow-the-herd-end-up-as-mincemeat/
======
tptacek
Is this a parody? Of 37signals or Jason Fried or something? It doesn't appear
to say anything.

------
wglb
Cow-tipping is the real clue here: There is no such thing. No more than there
are snipes to be hunted.

